# Freshwater "Paleoaquarium"



## Chowchowgrl (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi --

I am designing a small freshwater aquarium with a community of "living fossil" type inhabitants, Paleozoic sorts of creatures. No land creatures for now, no bugs. I will have some polypterus (sp?) bichir fish as the principal fish, and also include some Asian clams and some kind of shrimp. I'd like to include triops (sea monkeys) if I thought they wouldn't get eaten. Any suggestions? What sorts of freshwater plants are similar to ancient types? I'm doing a lot of fun research but so far I'm not finding much on plants, so any suggestions would be very appreciated. Again, I want this aquarium to reflect life that existed during Paleozoic times if at all possible.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Welcome Chowchow grl, what part of OH are you from?

Sounds like you have quite the challenge on your hands...I'm afraid I can't be much help on the plant selection other than selecting some mosses and even that may be far fetched


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

To be most "paleozoic" just cultivate a good crop of blue green algae. That is the oldest life form on the planet.


----------



## DMHdispute (Oct 23, 2007)

Thats a really neat idea. To me a lot of plecos look kinda prehistoric.


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

That does sound cool. 

Moss and maybe ferns? Keep us updated, this is a good idea. If your northern, RMS has clams and large snails.


----------



## KatjaT (Dec 7, 2007)

Here same plants that comes to my mind: _Hydrotriche hottoniiflora, Fosterella dubia, Myriophyllum species and Najas species_


----------



## viridari (Jan 5, 2008)

It's a neat idea to do such a theme tank, but do you realize it will only last for a few minutes? Those animals will not coexist. Most of them are food to the bichirs.


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

viridari said:


> It's a neat idea to do such a theme tank, but do you realize it will only last for a few minutes? Those animals will not coexist. Most of them are food to the bichirs.


I have to agree, i made the mistake of buying a dinosaur bichir cause it looked cool, ate a few of my neons overnight. I gave it to a friend and it is housed with a pirhana now, they don't fight, but dont "hang out" either


----------

